# Amavis Spamassassin Keyword-List

## stiwi

Wie richte ich bei Amavis/Spamassassin eine Liste mit Keywörtern ein (Black- und Whitelist), die nicht auf den Sender sondern auf den Body/Subject bezogen sind?

Ich möchte, das mais mit Wörtern im text wie: VIAGRA oder JOBANGEBOT einen Score bekommen.

----------

## xces

http://spamassassin.apache.org/full/3.2.x/doc/Mail_SpamAssassin_Conf.html#item_body_symbolic_test_name__2fpattern_2fmodifiers

----------

## stiwi

 *xces wrote:*   

> http://spamassassin.apache.org/full/3.2.x/doc/Mail_SpamAssassin_Conf.html#item_body_symbolic_test_name__2fpattern_2fmodifiers

 

Danke, habe folgendes in die local.cf eingetragen:

```

body LOCAL_DEMONSTRATION_RULE /test/

score LOCAL_DEMONSTRATION_RULE 8.0

describe LOCAL_DEMONSTRATION_RULE This is a simple test rule

```

Im log sehe ich dann auch:

```

amavis[32066]: (32066-01) SPAM-TAG, <sender@xxx> -> <receiver@xxx>, No, score=2.957 tagged_above=2 required=6.31 tests=[AWL=-2.445, BAYES_00=-2.599, HTML_MESSAGE=0.001, LOCAL_DEMONSTRATION_RULE=8]

```

Wieso zählen die 8 für LOCAL_DEMONSTRATION_RULE nicht in die score?

Danke

----------

## stiwi

 *stiwi wrote:*   

>  *xces wrote:*   http://spamassassin.apache.org/full/3.2.x/doc/Mail_SpamAssassin_Conf.html#item_body_symbolic_test_name__2fpattern_2fmodifiers 
> 
> Danke, habe folgendes in die local.cf eingetragen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, ich habe gerade noch mal meine Mathekenntnisse revue passieren lassen: -2,5 - 2,6 + 8 =~ 2,9 ... also stimmt es!

----------

